# Recall from other dogs



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

We have a gorgeous V girl called Darcy and is now 19 weeks old. 
She is a truly fantastic puppy. We had a few sharkies issues at the strait only with my son but she never uses her teeth now. She was toilet trained in days - only ever had one accident. She's never chewed anything in the house. Although she is partial to stealing our shoes but mostly just to get chased, she's never chewed them. She still has daily zoomies but she takes herself off to garden to burn it off then goes to crate for time out. She's also perfect in her crate. 

Honestly she's an amazing dog except...walking off lead with other dogs/people around. We work daily on her recall as she is VERY food oriented, she comes back with no distractions every time for fish to DARCY HERE. But if there's another dog or person around she is completely deaf, doesn't care about treats or toys and just doesn't come back. And is quite happy to go far off in the distance with another dog and out of sight. So me walking in other direction does nothing. She goes to puppy crèche twice/week but no difference. And her play with other dogs is soo boisterous. She leaps over them and always at them constantly. Most dogs just cannot be bothered with her and their owners get annoyed. Takes me ages to get her back and it's so embarrassing. Is this purely an age thing cause she's still so young? And has anyone got any tips to help? She can 90% of the time walk to heel on leash, again until another dog or person goes past and then she jump jump jumps at them. 

I'm happy to walk her on leash but not fair on her as she has so much fun off leash.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Everything your describing from how she plays with other dogs, to running off to greet people/dogs, is normal for a vizsla puppy. Its even normal for a teenage vizsla. 
Pick up a check cord, and a whistle for when your running her off lead.
If you put in check cord or recall in the search box on the right, you will see plenty of these pups act the same way.
Lots of work and she will eventually get it. Just keep in mind your looking at months, not weeks. 

The only other thing I would add, is don't chase her to get the shoe back. Its a game to them, that you can't win if they decide to play it outdoors. I act like I don't know how to play the game, and ignore them if they try and play it with me.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Brilliant. Thanks for the advice I've ordered a check cord and start the training as soon as I receive it. 

Another quick question - if she's to have leash only walking and on solid ground. How long can she walk for for safely? I know the rule is 5mins/month but thought that was on soft ground!


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds just like my 19 week old boy! 

What has been working very well for me is practicing recall at the dog park. I bring his favorite treats (chicken! yum!) and whenever Roka is having some "down time" at the park (not currently engaged with another dog) I call his name/Here command and treat like crazy when he gets to me. This has been working wonders for us. He is learning that I only want to call him over for a tasty snack then gets to go back to play. He is getting to the point now where he will come even if he is playing with another dog. 

The only other tip I have is to make sure whenever you call you are almost positive she is going to follow through. Otherwise the cue loses a lot of its efficiency because she learns she can ignore it. Set her up for success by being strategic about when you use the cue.


----------



## smithl1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so relieved to read your post. It could have been written about my Vizsla. He is almost 20 weeks old and his recall is very good when there is not the distraction of other dogs. I simply make a fuss and jump around like an idiot to make myself interesting for him to come to and funnily enough chicken is the ultimate treat for him too.

Our puppy trainer suggested that when we are in the park, my partner and I separate and call him backwards and forwards to each other for a few minutes at a time to help improve the recall. We ALWAYS give a reward to show him that coming to us is always going to be a treat. We have found adding the whistle useful to try and increase the distance. I think it is something that you have to just keep working at and working at whilst they are so young.

Good luck, I'm persevering too!


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Whiskey is 4.5 months old and we've had the opposite issue. She's great on recall but we have problems with housebreaking (so jealous over the dogs that are easy with that). For recall, we've used a checkcord sometimes, but it can be dangerous when they're playing with other dogs. There's loads of helpful advice on the forum to help:

-practice at home, corridors, then dogs further away, before trying with close dogs
-never recall and immediately put them on leash
-recall before they are halfway to the other dog
-if you and your partner are both there, we do this exercise quite often, starting with minimal distraction: one of us hides and asks her to search for the other person. Whiskey won't panic but she'll be very worried one of us is "lost" and will ignore other dogs to search now. We now do this whenever she goes out of sight, or is distracted enough for us to hide.
-when you are pulling her away from another dog, grab her and THEN call her name while she's coming towards you and walk backwards. If you can even get one or two steps towards you without pulling her, that's awesome.
-you've got to outsmart the smart dogs! We play in a park off leash while people bbq and picnic and I'm constantly worried she'll steal food or jump unwanted onto people and kids. I suppose practice practice practice is the best! So far we've had no major issues.
-develop lots of options for recall. Sometimes we will pet another dog if she's staying away on purpose (she will get jealous and come). Sometimes we will jump on high stumps and have fun doing agility 'without' her. Othertimes we act real silly, play like crazy with a stick or a ball, or run away (only works if they are looking at you).
-for playing too hard with other dogs, we watch her play and hold down the dogs for a short 30 second "timeout" when it gets too much. We work on puppy pushups before she gets to run off again. She also needs to look at us and pay attention to commands before she's able to go off leash at the park.
-have some puppy play dates where you're both working on recall so it's more of an exercise and you don't bother other owners

for walking on leash and pulling towards dogs/people: BEFORE she starts jumping (you can see the cues ahead of time), I walk her backwards just a couple steps until she calms, then forwards again until she thinks about lunging, the back again, then forwards. You may end up walking backwards but over time they understand they only go forwards when they are calm. Other times when this is not possible, I stop her and wait for the person to pass while keeping her on a tight leash (walking her towards will get her more excited) and if you can get her to pay attention to you with food or attention, bonus!

I'm not sure how this will work with other dogs, but we often go to places with crowds and lots of dogs. At first she would be overly excited but now calms down and isn't interested in people or dogs as much anymore. She will still play with young dogs, but isn't pulling like crazy and will listen to "leave it". Of course I find that having a gorgeous Vizsla helps loads. We wouldn't be able to get away with all her antics if she was a bulldog or pitbull.


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. We bought a check cord and so far it's fab. She still gets to romp around with other dogs but I can get her back before her "selective hearing" kicks in!! 

When we do walk separate, any of us - my partner, me or my son she just freaks out - we've got to all be together or she gets so confused as whom to follow. So she just zoomies between the three of us until were all back together again. 

V's really are just the best. And you're so right I do get away with it cause she's a vizsla - everyone's always asking about her and talking to her.


----------

